Ask HN: What are your plans for the 8/21 eclipse? - good_vibes
======
nvusuvu
The Single A Red Sox team Greenville Drive moved their game time to correspond
with the eclipse. I'm taking the family to baseball! My wife said she'll go as
long as we get seats in the shade. I said the moon will be providing the
shade!

------
limeblack
I'm viewing it in the NC Smoky Montains. My grandparents live there funny
coincidence. Might be a bad idea viewing them in the the Smoky Mountains
considering how cloudy the can be.

------
ateesdalejr
Hoping to head down to origin for quick looksee.

------
mattbgates
Hoping to fly my Drone and be able to catch it.

